# ahhh!



## EminemsGirl6252 (Jan 27, 2003)

man! i stay home from school so much! everything is wrong!!! has anyone else ever woke up in the middle of the night having a panic attack? it's not a nightmare. its just a really scary feeling.







my mom has really bad stuf wrong with her. she can't go anywhere cuz she has D and she can't drive from her eyes and anxiety stuf. and my family has really bad allergies. i hate my dad!!!! he cheats on my mom and my sister shes 15 she found condoms in his brief case and stuf. my parents would get a divorce but my dad kinda has to do stuff for my mom since she can't drive. somebody please e-mail me back!!!


----------



## chevychik_69 (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't worry about stuff like that so much. My dad split when I was three. He cheated on my mom too. I don't really care because it's his loss. It still hurts a lot to talk about him, but I know that somewhere, he's kicking himself in the butt for what he's done. If you really want to try and help your family, sit down and talk to your parents and tell them how you feel. I know that it sounds like a bunch of bs, but you'll be amazed at how much better you'll feel afterwords. If you can't do that then just talk to your dad about what he is doing and ask him why. I had a stepdad that was like a father to me, then he started drinking and hitting me and my brother and my mom. He put my mom in the hospital because he slammed her hand in the car door and it was attached by like a half inch of skin. He tried to kill my brother and me once so finally my mom booted his butt out and until this day I still think of him as my dad, but I know that I am better off without him. What I'm trying to say is that maybe this is happening for a reason. Maybe to make you stronger or make you and one of your parents relationships grow. Me and my mom are closer than ever now. You might want to try something. I have just recently started to go to church and youth groups and stuff like that. If you want to, try finding a religion(if you don't already have one) and grabbing a hold of it. I have found faith in god and I know that if I ever feel scared or alone, I try to imagine this sort of heavenly bubble (sounds gay but works) around me and I feel sort of relieved. Anyways, sorry for the novel here. I hope something will work for you. Nat


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm sorry about your dad. About the school I missed two months strieght once so you're not alone there. If you don't have one I think you should get a 504 and try to get rid of as much stress in your life as posible. I'm sure the problem with your dad isn't helping. Have you tryied to sit down and talk to him about how much It's hurting you? You could also see if you can find someone to help take care of your mom so that she can leave your dad. I think that kind of a thing must not be good for any of you and that it would be best if he was gone. Good luck with everything.


----------

